# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة ال جى (LG Hardware)  LG  G3 D 855

## LAAROUSSI

جهاز LG d 855 لم يعد يشتغل بعد تغيير حامل البطاقة،هل من مساعدة

----------

